# I HATE TO ASK BUT>>>>



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

I had a trip to venice planed and the weather cancelled it.... SOOOOOO is anyone planing on going out tommorow sunday the 13th? if so I REALLY had my heart set on fishing and would love to go. Will pay for anything that you need me to pay for. Yeah I know i could just go the standard charter route but i would love to meet some from the board while fishing. Also in return there maybe be a open spot on my re-scheduled venice trip that you can come on if you like.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother I wish the weather was better for you and I am sorry no one has replied to your post. Hopefully there will be a break and you can get out. Fishing this time of year is tricky. Good luck. Stinks planning a trip with a short window and not getting to go. Been there done that but had a great time just the same.


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

its ok me and the woman went to the strip club last night. had a blast.


----------

